# GBA Scene



## Dranzer (Feb 16, 2003)

This is a suggestion for KiVan.. 

Since it would appear that Nintendo is starting to crack down on the roms scene now. My suggestion is maybe would should NOT post stuff like the word "ROMS" and "Dump" and when posting the news Do not add the group name. 

And maybe second delete anything that has to do with the IRC server. If by any slim change they find the IRC servers they could force them to either shut down and have them send our IPs to them for legal use.. 

I think this should maybe be a temporary thing. I mean its not like we completely take it out of the picture all together. I mean basicly since without the links anyway GBATemp is basicly a Information center.  But I think to be on the safe side would be to delete anything with the word ROMS or anything to do with the groups. 

GBATemp is easy to find, On any search engine. Even though right now its just a rumor, Its better safe than sorry..


----------



## G.O.D (Feb 16, 2003)

yes good ideas


----------



## Dranzer (Feb 24, 2003)

Due to the recent down time, and *IF* this was because of Nintendo cracking down I think. Som temp changes are in order to keep the site more stable untill this passes.


----------



## KiVan (Feb 24, 2003)

Nintendo have nothing to do about our recent downtime!!!
Our site is PERFECTLY legal, it's just an information site as you said.
So we don't need to be "more legal" than that.. we are just fine this way


----------

